# Off-Topic >  bench grinder

## arivel

Hello to all
do you recommend a good bench grinder for roughing and sharpening tools?
bye thank you

----------


## Toolmaker51

Here are several designs, some are single end, others use double end motors. 
http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/i...grinders-61656
Many more are on the site...I think the key is in finding a service duty motor with bearings, not bushings.

----------

